# Karla Homolka and Paul Bernardo movie



## Scoobie Newbie (5 Nov 2004)

http://sympaticomsn.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/1099662680412_95071880?hub=topstories#

Victims' families angered by new Bernardo movie 
CTV.ca News Staff

A Hollywood movie about notorious killers Karla Homolka and Paul Bernardo is sparking outrage, despite the producer's assurances it won't be exploitive.

Billed as "the incredible true story of Canada's most lethal couple," the movie Deadly has already been shot for the relatively low budget of less than $5 million US.

But Tim Danson, the lawyer who represented the families of victims Kristen French and Leslie Mahaffy, says there's no need for such a film.

"The public has what they want. They don't need anymore," Danson told CTV News. "There is nothing served at this point in time for a graphic, detailed re-presentation in Hollywood format of my clients' violation."

The film's Los Angeles-based producer, however, says the story of a couple without conscience is one that needs to be told.

"This story has a particularly compelling quality to it -- two people who were, to all intents and purposes, a happy, beautiful young couple who were able to descend into such a dark place," Quantum Entertainment's Michael Sellers told CTV, explaining that people need to understand how that can happen.

And besides, Sellers says, he's taken several steps to protect the victims and their relatives.

"The victims' family's situation is something that weighs heavily on all our minds.

"We changed all the names and we didn't have them physically resemble the victims. The actresses are over 18. We tried to show as much sensitivity as we could."

In addition, he says Deadly, which is now being edited, won't make it to Canada.

"We have no distributor in Canada, and honestly we have mixed feelings," he said. "I specifically reserved the right not to distribute in Canada. That's where it stands right now. There's still a lot of steps ahead of us." 

Actress Laura Prepon, who also plays Donna on That 70s Show, will take on the role of Homolka. Misha Collins of 24 plays Bernardo.

Quantum will release the film early next year, just months before Homolka is due to be released from a maximum-security prison in Quebec.

Bernardo was declared a dangerous offender after he was convicted in the sex slayings of French and Mahaffy in 1995. He's serving a life sentence with no chance of parole.

There was a public outcry when Homolka struck a plea bargain with the authorities, cutting her sentence down to 12 years on two counts of manslaughter.

Two years ago, Danson succeeded in halting a Canadian company's plans to film their own version of the case.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (5 Nov 2004)

I would go see it.....only if I get to take part in the gruesome execution afterwards of 
Bernardo/Homolka.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (5 Nov 2004)

This would be a feather in the cap of the actress who plays "Donna" on the 70s Show, but really, that is the only thing that would be served by this movie.

Free speech is free speech; I certainly wouldn't go see it and would hope others stay away also, but hard to judge without it being made first...

Execution would be too good for that pair.  Maybe the last half of hte movie can show the birthday parties dear Karla enjoyed while in prison, etc.


----------



## brin11 (5 Nov 2004)

Disgusting.  Regardless of whether it glorifies them or not it's something else the families have to put up with.  They already lost their kids horribly and had to go through two trials plus the publicity this case had.  This is typical when the victims or victims' families are forgotten in the face of making money through movies.  I don't believe the producer when he says it weighs on his mind.  I'm all for free speech too but I would hope people would have more class then to drag this subject up again.


----------



## Alex252 (5 Nov 2004)

I sure hope Paul Bernardo has had to wear a dress a few times


----------



## Spr.Earl (6 Nov 2004)

Both of those Purvits should have been burned at the stake!!!

My morals stop at crimes against Children,Women,Rape and abnormal sexual crimes.
I have no tolerance for said crimes.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (6 Nov 2004)

Karla will be released in about 9 months with a degree (in Sociology or Psychology not sure which) from Queens.


----------



## brin11 (6 Nov 2004)

My bet is she's going to have to change her name, etc. or move far, far away.  Who would employ her?


----------



## JBP (7 Nov 2004)

How do we all feel as taxpayers that she was able to attain a University degree while serving her sentence!?! I believe that part of a criminals rehabilitation cannot be successfully done without educating them, since a lack of education usually eventually leads to a crime styled life. But, not for those who it cannot benefit! People like her will never change, she should have been put away for life just like Paul was. Rediculous. Bank robbers, thiefs, drug addicts. I myself believe in the power of the human spirit and thier ability to recouperate and integrate back into society if thier educated and start to feel like they BELONG to society. But... Some people will never change!

Then again it's argued once a criminal, always a criminal...

Better yet! Put all those weirdo criminals (rapists, serial murders etc) in the military as training targets!!! "Oppps, sorry Sarge! I thought I had blanks in my C-7!!!"  ;D

 :warstory:


----------



## aesop081 (7 Nov 2004)

As i watch the news and now read this post, i admit to being somewhat puzzled.

I can understand the families objections to the movie but, Have we not all seen the movies about Ted Bundy, Jack the ripper, Charles Manson, the movie "MONSTER" ??? Are the victims of these people any less deserving of our objections ? If they were to make a movie about Robert Picton, what would the reaction be ???  I asked this question to others and the answer i got disturbed me ...."they were just hookers !!!".....but were they not someone's kids as well ???

Yes, what happened in this case is a tragedy and for that i hope that Paul Bernardo and Karla burn in hell, but are we not being somewhat hypocritical by objecting to this movie??


----------



## Michael Dorosh (7 Nov 2004)

brin11 said:
			
		

> My bet is she's going to have to change her name, etc. or move far, far away.  Who would employ her?



Off the top of my head...

Professional Wrestling
Celebrity Boxing promoters
Hooters (if she had the appropriate surgery)
One of those "ranches" in Nevada

Basically, anyone who could make a buck off of her.   Perhaps she'll go on TV with some teary confession, announce her religious conversion and rebirth, and start her own talk show on the CBC to compete with Dr. Phil on CTV.  When young troubled teens come on the show to admit their weaknesses, darling Tammy can get all misty eyed and tell them how much she can related, having been a rapist and murderer once.


----------



## brin11 (7 Nov 2004)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> Basically, anyone who could make a buck off of her.     Perhaps she'll go on TV with some teary confession, announce her religious conversion and rebirth, and start her own talk show on the CBC to compete with Dr. Phil on CTV.   When young troubled teens come on the show to admit their weaknesses, darling Tammy can get all misty eyed and tell them how much she can related, having been a rapist and murderer once.



Ugk, I think I'm going to throw up. 

People can talk all they want about rehabilitation, etc. but the question remains (to me, at least) is why should we?  They have committed a crime that I think deserves death.  We know, too, that she only got the sentence she did because she made a deal at the time.  I think the prosecutors regretted that decision and the public was supposedly outraged at the time that this happened.  Not outraged enough since we still have no death penalty and "life" in prison is not life at all.


----------



## clasper (7 Nov 2004)

I was at Queen's in the mid 90's, and my housemate was taking first year sociology.  They were having a nice philosophical discussion in class about prisoners having the right to university education, and most of the students seemed to be for it.  The professor then mentioned that Homolka was registered in that same class, taking it via correspondance from P4W, and the taxpayers were footing the bill.  Suddenly the arguments and the tone did an about face, and most people were rather upset that they were in the same class as her.  My housemate was rather amused at the change.  I guess prisoners have certain entitlements, as long as it's "not in my backyard..."


----------



## aesop081 (7 Nov 2004)

Thats the part that realy gets me !!!  All of a sudden , because it happenned here it has to be this big outrage....give me a break !


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (7 Nov 2004)

Quote,
Thats the part that realy gets me !!!   All of a sudden , because it happenned here it has to be this big outrage....give me a break !

If those, god forbid, were my children and you said that I'd be giving you several breaks.

I can understand the families objections to the movie but, Have we not all seen the movies about Ted Bundy, Jack the ripper, Charles Manson, the movie "MONSTER"   Are the victims of these people any less deserving of our objections

No I haven't nor would I even think about watching those movies, portraying human suffering for profit is a social weakness.

If they were to make a movie about Robert Picton, what would the reaction be   I asked this question to others and the answer i got disturbed me ...."they were just hookers !!!".....but were they not someone's kids as well  
Is this outrage your feeling at that answer?   I thought you needed a break?   Anyone who answered you with that remark required an immediate shot to the mouth.


----------



## aesop081 (7 Nov 2004)

You do make valid points, however:

1- I have 2 kids myself but i can still take an objective look at society
2- You want to make threats, come and say it to my face
3- As for your last remark, i agree with the final part.  For the first part, it was not outrage, its was amazement at the fact that some people attach more value to one person than an other without knowing a thing about them.  My cousin disappeared, she was a hooker and drug addict.......she didn't mean any less to me for it.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (7 Nov 2004)

No threats were involved here , thats what "ifs" are for.....but they were somebody's little angels.
My condolences for your cousin.

One point I will stick by is that we are responsible for movies like this being made as most will line up like lemmings and fork out thier money so more movies that should never be made will be made......like your example, unfortunetly.
Bruce


----------



## aesop081 (7 Nov 2004)

Bruce,

I agree with your statment on movies, beleive me !!


----------



## bubba (8 Nov 2004)

:bullet: :bullet: ;D


----------



## silverbach (20 Jan 2006)

Well, the last post on this topic was on november 2004, when the movie was in production. Now, in january 2005, a lot happened with regards to Karla: she got out, she's conditions-free, and she can now fly like a bird...

I was wondering what are your positions on this movie, Karla or both... on january 20th, 2005, the day of the opening of this movie.

Let's have it....


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (20 Jan 2006)

Quote from Silverbach,
_Well, the last post on this topic was on november 2004, when the movie was in production. Now, in january 2005, a lot happened with regards to Karla: she got out, she's conditions-free, and she can now fly like a bird...
I was wondering what are your positions on this movie, Karla or both... on january 20th, 2005, the day of the opening of this movie._


Psst, its now Jan. 2006........and I nearly got ill just watching the trailer on TV......a severe pox on anyone who goes to see this .....thing.


----------



## Jed (20 Jan 2006)

I object to the fact that people have to witness the movie trailer alone, let alone go see the entire movie. Its almost like seeing the baddies behead some hostage in Iraq.


----------



## silverbach (20 Jan 2006)

that reminds me...has anyone of you ever saw that 70's television-made movie on the life of Charles Manson ?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (20 Jan 2006)

No, I don't care about watching "good" celeberties....I sure would not waste my time watching movies about dirtchute celeberties....


----------



## silverbach (20 Jan 2006)

well, that goes without saying...clearly not a Mary Hart fan, otherwise, my guess is that you would know how to write CELEBRITIES !


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (20 Jan 2006)

..but I do know what YEAR it is.


----------



## silverbach (20 Jan 2006)

2005 was such a good year, just can't let it go, I guess


----------



## 3rd Herd (20 Jan 2006)

Movie opens tonight in Vancouver in one theatre. Other theaters in greater Vancouver area cannot show it as not all of there staff are over the age of 19.
Source: Check News 07:00 this am


----------



## silverbach (20 Jan 2006)

silverbach said:
			
		

> that reminds me...has anyone of you ever saw that 70's television-made movie on the life of Charles Manson ?



Wonder if that Charles Mason's movie raised that much reaction when it came out...because let's face it, Homolka's action was next to nothing compared to what Mason did. May be some 50 years old's in here remember about reactions to this Mason's movie...


----------



## dutchie (20 Jan 2006)

silverbach said:
			
		

> Wonder if that Charles Mason's movie raised that much reaction when it came out...because let's face it, Homolka's action was next to nothing compared to what Mason did. May be some 50 years old's in here remember about reactions to this Mason's movie...



But were not just dealing with facts, which are bad enough, but emotion and shock. Manson's killings are old news, and the shock and emotional impact has worn off to a great extent. The outrage that comes with these brutal crimes tends to fade over time. 

On top of that, the Bernardo/Homolka slayings have the added nuance of the deceit surrounding the tapes/plea bargain, and the killing of Karla's sister. They are very different crimes seperated by many many years. 

As well, Manson is viewed as a looney, whereas Karla is viewed as a sociopath who cheated the system. There is a lot of anger and resentment among the public, and a strong desire, IMHO, to atone for the deceit and the slack sentence.


----------



## 3rd Herd (20 Jan 2006)

I will take you up on that, not that you have to be fifty, just older than 29 and holding.
I believe Helter Sketer was the name of the movie and given that special effects had not progressed to the extent of today it was more in the lines of a docu drama. Much of the movie focused on the investigation of the crimes and the following court cases from the prospective of the prosecuter. If you want an idea on the effect of the Manson cult I would suggest renting a copy of Roman Polanski's (SP?) version of Hamlet. Sharon Tate was his wife and it was his first movie after her murder.


----------



## dutchie (20 Jan 2006)

3rd Herd said:
			
		

> I will take you up on that, not that you have to be fifty, just older than 29 and holding.
> I believe Helter Sketer was the name of the movie and given that special effects had not progressed to the extent of today it was more in the lines of a docu drama. Much of the movie focused on the investigation of the crimes and the following court cases from the prospective of the prosecuter. If you want an idea on the effect of the Manson cult I would suggest renting a copy of Roman Polanski's (SP?) version of Hamlet. Sharon Tate was his wife and it was his first movie after her murder.



I'm not saying Manson is forgotten, but he doesn't bring up this kind of emotion today. If a Manson movie came out now, I doubt it would evoke this kind of response.

I actually do remember a lot of the hate towards Manson. When I was a kid, Geraldo Rivera did an interview with Manson when he was still with 20/20 (IIRC). It was big news, with groups calling for it not to be aired, saying it only glorified and revictimized. Sounds similar to the furor over this piece of cinematic trash. 

Speaking of trash, I think I heard recently that Polanski was going to turn himself in on the child molestation/sex with a minor charges in the US.


----------



## silverbach (20 Jan 2006)

Caesar said:
			
		

> As well, Manson is viewed as a looney, whereas Karla is viewed as a sociopath who cheated the system. There is a lot of anger and resentment among the public, and a strong desire, IMHO, to atone for the deceit and the slack sentence.



I'm no psychiatrist, but the difference between being a looney or a sociopath is clearly thin...some could actually argue that looney is kind of a slang term to define forms of sociopathology. 

As far as the slack sentencing is concerned, well, we could debate this point forever, but at the end, it wouldn't change much. She did her time, and now, she is free as a bird. Of course, we can speculate on what she is, what she has done in these 12 years, etc...but frankly, I would consider this a waste of time and energy, simply because it won't change a thing. If shouting for the hell of it is the hip thing to do, then I prefer being recognized as a dull, self-centered man. There are so many things that should retain our attention: Kandahar, CF involvement, and so on.

Thank God not all murder cases in Canada are on the 6 O'clock news as Karla's case was...'cause a lot of people in this country wouldn't sleep !


----------



## dutchie (20 Jan 2006)

silverbach said:
			
		

> I'm no psychiatrist, but the difference between being a looney or a sociopath is clearly thin...some could actually argue that looney is kind of a slang term to define forms of sociopathology.



Well, for starters, you'll likely hear Psychologists, not Psychiatrists talk about the diff between loonies and sociopaths. Having said that, by 'looney', I refer to someone who has had a psychotic break, ie - they do not perceive the world with any sense of reality, they are clinicaly insane. Your typical raving lunatic. 

A sociopath on the other hand, has not had a psychotic break, but lacks the internal controls over his own behavior (no conscience, some say). This is also called 'anti-social personality disorder' or 'psychopathic personality'.  Basically, the sociopath is what most would call a Psycho. He lacks the shackles of social norms (ie-don't kill, rape, steal, etc.) They are _aware_ what they are doing is wrong, but simply don't care. They are different from (although very similar to) Psychopaths in that their disorder is related to how they view others and society. 

Psychopaths are narcisistic in the extreme. They act out of pure self-centredness (is that a word?). They tend not to be as violent as sociopaths as breaking the law does not serve as an advantage to them in most cases. Psychopaths can be extremely manipulative, and are good at it. It is said that a lot of top CEOs are actually psychopaths. 

Here endeth the lesson.



			
				silverbach said:
			
		

> As far as the slack sentencing is concerned, well...



I was only pointing out what I think is the root of the outrage and hostility towards Karla. I fully understand that she whas served the sentence handed her.

edit:The term 'sociopath' is usually linked to the disorder (anti-social personality disorder), whereas 'psychopathy' is usually used to describe a symptom of that same disorder (or as a stand-alone condition). 
For those that care.


----------



## silverbach (20 Jan 2006)

Would you mind giving us the web site where you copied all that data to paste it in here...would have saved you the trouble ;D


----------



## dutchie (20 Jan 2006)

silverbach said:
			
		

> Would you mind giving us the web site where you copied all that data to paste it in here...would have saved you the trouble ;D


I can't seem to paste 3 years of Psych....do you know how, smartass?

You paint yourself the 'intelligent CF wannabe'. Yet when someone posts a reply to your post that is neither contradictory nor argumentative, you come back with this tripe. I in fact DID have to look up what the current thoughts (readSM) def is on sociopath/anti-social pers disorder/psychopathy, as it is constantly in debate in the Psych community and evolving. Does that mean that I am full of shyte, or am I just being careful about what I post?

You posted that there was little difference between a 'loony' and a sociopath. In order to enlighten you, which is clearly offensive to such a lofty member of the  intelligentsia as yourself, I outlined the differences between the 2. I suggest next time that you are faced with a post that is clearly beyond your area of expertice and understanding, that you resist the urge to reply. If you care to refute my points, please feel free.


----------



## silverbach (20 Jan 2006)

Well, corporal, when a person copies the work of others and use it as his own, I believe this phenomena is known as PLAGIARIZING...so, may I suggest that when you do that, you follow your pasting work by giving the source of your information.

Furthermore, instead of using other's work as your own, here are two (2) suggestions:

1) ask these people to reply themselves to my post and stay out of it;
2) stick with your domain of expertise: shinning boots and doing what you're told by your chain of command...

...smartass !


----------



## Michael OLeary (20 Jan 2006)

Folks, since we can't seem to have a civil conversation, this topic is locked.

You may try to convince a Moderator you have something worth adding - given the topic I'd suggest credentials from a registered university in a related medical field MIGHT suffice to create a case for continuance.


----------

